# Problem mit 3-Spalten Layout



## darkmoon221 (3. Nov 2011)

Hi zusammen,

spiele jetzt schon 2 Tage rum, wie ich am besten 3 Spalten in mein JPanel bekomme.
Ich zeige euch mal ein Beipiel wie ich es mir gedacht hätte:







Jede Zeile enthält eine Checkbox dann soll ein Label kommen und zum Schluss noch ein kleines Icon.
Das ganze soll auf nem ScrollPanel sein.

Die Idee dahinter ist, dass ich mich durch die Checkbox in ein "Topic" sozusagen einschreiben kann.
Bei Klick auf das Label bekomm ich ne Topic-Beschreibung. Und das Icon zeigt an ob neue Nachrichten zur Verfügung stehen. Die Anzahl der Zeilen wird dabei dynamisch festgelegt

All die Sachen sind kein Problem nur mit dem Layout klappts nicht.

Vielleicht hat von euch wer ne Idee.

P.S: Sry für die schlechte Zeichnung, Hand hat etwas gezuckt


----------



## Tomate_Salat (3. Nov 2011)

Im Prinzip baust du hier eine Tabelle nach ... also nimm doch gleich ein JTable mit eigenen CellRenderern.


----------



## jgh (3. Nov 2011)

wenn du keine `JTable nehmen willst, bietet sich hier das BorderLayout an. 
rechts und links, nach West, bzw. Ost, im Center das Label. Evtl. noch die BorderFactory benutzen und fertig.


----------



## darkmoon221 (3. Nov 2011)

Habs mit dem BorderLayout schon probiert, aber da passt mir die Darstellung nicht richtig.
Bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes als JTable zu benutzten. Wieder mal nen Haufen lesen


----------



## darkmoon221 (3. Nov 2011)

Könnt ihr mir evtl nen Tip geben, wie ich am Besten vorgehe?

Sollte ich eher den DefaultTableCellRenderer erweitern oder gleich meinen eigenen TableRender implementieren?

Ist es überhaupt möglich das man ne Methode hinbekommt, die mir eine Zeile so einfügt:


```
table.insertRow(checkBox, label, true oder false);
```
 ?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (3. Nov 2011)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.java-forum.org/bilder-gui-damit-zusammenhaengt/7032-jtable-teil-4-darstellung-daten.html

und die komplette Übersicht findest du hier
http://www.java-forum.org/bilder-gui-damit-zusammenhaengt/4841-jtable-ubersicht-teil-1-teil-8-a.html
da wird JTable ziemlich ausführlich erklärt.


----------



## Det (3. Nov 2011)

Wäre FormLayout nicht vielleicht etwas weniger aufwändig?


----------



## vanny (3. Nov 2011)

Pro Zeile ein JPanel mit BorderLayout und diese dann per BoxLayout in den JFrame legen.


```
public class DasPanel extends JPanel{
	
	public DasPanel(int nummer){
		this.setLayout(new BorderLayout(0, 0));
		this.setBorder(BorderFactory.createTitledBorder("Panel Nr. " + nummer));
		this.add(new JCheckBox(), BorderLayout.WEST);
		this.add(new JLabel("Blabla " + nummer));
		this.add(new JLabel("Ico"), BorderLayout.EAST);
	}

}
```

und


```
public class DerFrame{
	
	JFrame frame = new JFrame();
	JPanel pan = new JPanel();
	DasPanel p1 = new DasPanel(1);
	DasPanel p2 = new DasPanel(2);
	DasPanel p3 = new DasPanel(3);
	
	public DerFrame(){
		
		
		
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		frame.setSize(500, 500);
		frame.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
		frame.setTitle("Kleines Beispiel");
		
		pan.setLayout(new BoxLayout(pan, BoxLayout.PAGE_AXIS));
		
		
		
		pan.add(p1);
		pan.add(p2);
		pan.add(p3);
		
		frame.add(pan, BorderLayout.NORTH);
		frame.setVisible(true);
		
	}

}
```

Gruß
Vanny

//Edit: Würde der CellRenderer im JTable nicht die Funktionalität der Checkbox aushebeln? o0
(sprich, wieder MouseListener anhängen etc.)


----------



## Gast2 (3. Nov 2011)

> //Edit: Würde der CellRenderer im JTable nicht die Funktionalität der Checkbox aushebeln? o0


Nein, dafür gibts passende Cell Editoren.


----------



## darkmoon221 (3. Nov 2011)

So habs hinbekommen mit nem eigenen Modell.
Bzw ich hab mir ne Klasse geschrieben wie im Tutorial.

Sieht jedenfalls nun so aus:






Jetzt hab ich nur noch das Problem dass die JCheckBox eigentlich nur ein Boolean-Wert ist und ich kann per Klick den Zustand nicht ändern ob checked oder unchecked.

Was ich noch fragen wollte, gibt es was besonderes zu beachten wenn man auf die CheckBox nen Listener legt?

Und der Text sollte eigentlich ein JLabel sein, damit ich zusätzlich nen Tooltip anbringen kann. Ich kann aber nur nen String ausgeben und kein JLabel direkt. Will ich ein JLabel selbst ausgeben bekomm ich die Speicheradresse angezeigt.


----------



## turtle (3. Nov 2011)

How to Use Buttons, Check Boxes, and Radio Buttons (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)


----------



## darkmoon221 (3. Nov 2011)

Wie man mit den Sachen umgeht weiß ich ja, es geht nur um den speziellen Fall mit JTables.


----------



## bERt0r (3. Nov 2011)

Da brauchst du wohl einen TableCellEditor


----------



## darkmoon221 (4. Nov 2011)

So ich hab jetzt noch paar Seiten durchgelesen und schon fleißig implementiert, aber ich hab noch paar kleine Probleme.
Ich poste euch mal, was ich gemacht habe:

Zuerst die Methode, die mein JTable erzeugt:


```
/**
	 * Refresh the list of all available topics
	 */
	public void refreshList() {

		// clean the panel
		checkBox.removeAll();

		// get list of topics from past storage
		LinkedList<String> topics = pastActions.getObject();

		checkBox.setLayout(new BoxLayout(checkBox, BoxLayout.Y_AXIS));

		// ##########################--table--#######################################
		MyTableModel model = new MyTableModel();
		table = new JTable(model) {

			/**
			 * 
			 */
			private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

			// add specific tooltip to each topic
			public String getToolTipText(MouseEvent e) {
				String tip = null;
				java.awt.Point point = e.getPoint();
				int rowIndex = rowAtPoint(point);
				int colIndex = columnAtPoint(point);
				int realColumnIndex = convertColumnIndexToModel(colIndex);

				if (realColumnIndex == 1) { // Text column
					String topicName = (String) getValueAt(rowIndex, colIndex);

					tip = pastActions.getTopicDescription(topicName);

				} else {
					// You can omit this part if you know you don't
					// have any renderers that supply their own tool
					// tips.
					tip = super.getToolTipText(e);
				}
				return tip;
			}

		};

		// table color and additional settings
		table.setForeground(Color.WHITE);
		table.setBackground(new Color(51, 51, 51));
		table.setSelectionBackground(new Color(51, 51, 51));
		table.setSelectionForeground(Color.WHITE);
		table.setShowHorizontalLines(false);
		table.setShowVerticalLines(false);
		table.setColumnSelectionAllowed(true);
		table.setAutoResizeMode(JTable.AUTO_RESIZE_OFF);

		// set width of checkbox column and icon column
		TableColumnModel columnModel = table.getColumnModel();
		columnModel.getColumn(0).setMaxWidth(20);
		columnModel.getColumn(2).setMaxWidth(25);
		table.setRowHeight(25);

		// add cell editor to checkbox column
		TableColumn checkBoxColumn = table.getColumnModel().getColumn(0);
		MyCellEditor editor = new MyCellEditor();
		checkBoxColumn.setCellEditor(editor);

		// for testing set the icon to each row
		for (String top : topics) {
			URL img = OverviewGui.class.getResource("notification.png");
			ImageIcon imgIcon = new ImageIcon(img);

			TopicRow row = new TopicRow(new Boolean(true), top, imgIcon);
			model.addTableRow(row);

		}
		checkBox.add(table);

	}
```

Ich arbeite hier mit Pastry/Scribe und Past (P2P Routing Protokoll) und entwickle für meine Bachelor Arbeit eine Publish/Subscribe Anwendung. Auf jeden Fall habe ich auf meiner Gui den Button Refresh und New Topic.
Wenn ich Refresh klicke wird obige Methode ausgeführt. Ziel ist, dass ich meine "Topics" schön aufliste und per checkbox entscheiden will, ob ich mich fürs Topic einschreiben will oder nicht. 

Das Problem ist hier: Ich erzeuge 2 Topics (stehen schön als row in der Gui-Table), selektiere Topic 1 und dann Topic 2. Ich will dann beide wieder deselektieren, jedoch wechselt das Häckchen immer zwischen beiden hin und her.

Das 2te Problem ist, wenn ein Eintrag in der Table steht kann ich es anhacken und wieder enthacken. Wenn ich nun refresh klicke funktioniert die nicht mehr.

Leider finde ich den Fehler nicht 

Ich poste euch am besten noch mein Model und CellEditor:

MyTableModel

```
package de.peerstream.gui;

import java.util.Vector;

import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.event.TableModelEvent;
import javax.swing.event.TableModelListener;
import javax.swing.table.TableModel;


/**
 * This class manages the insertion of data into the table
 * 
 * @author Tobias
 *
 */
public class MyTableModel implements TableModel{
	
	private Vector<TopicRow> topicRows = new Vector<TopicRow>();
	private Vector<TableModelListener> listeners = new Vector<TableModelListener>();
	
	public void addTableRow(TopicRow topicRow){
		// Index of topicRow
        int index = topicRows.size();
        topicRows.add(topicRow);
        
        
        
        // Zuerst ein Event, "neue Row an der Stelle index" herstellen
        TableModelEvent e = new TableModelEvent( this, index, index, 
                TableModelEvent.ALL_COLUMNS, TableModelEvent.INSERT );
        
        // Nun das Event verschicken
        for( int i = 0, n = listeners.size(); i<n; i++ ){
            ((TableModelListener)listeners.get( i )).tableChanged( e );
        }
		
		
	}
	@Override
	public void addTableModelListener(TableModelListener l) {
		listeners.add(l);
		
	}
	@Override
	public Class<?> getColumnClass(int columnIndex) {
        switch( columnIndex ){
            case 0: return Boolean.class;
            case 1: return String.class;
            case 2: return ImageIcon.class;
            default: return null;
        }   
    }
	@Override
	public int getColumnCount() {
		return 3;
	}
	@Override
	public String getColumnName(int columnIndex) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		return null;
	}
	@Override
	public int getRowCount() {
		return topicRows.size();
	}
	@Override
	public Object getValueAt(int rowIndex, int columnIndex) {
        TopicRow topicRow = (TopicRow)topicRows.get( rowIndex );
        
        switch( columnIndex ){
            case 0: return topicRow.getCheckBox();
            case 1: return topicRow.getLabel();
            case 2: return topicRow.getIcon();
            default: return null;
        }
    }
	@Override
	public boolean isCellEditable(int rowIndex, int columnIndex) {
		if(columnIndex == 0){
			return true;
		}else{
			return false;
		}
	}
	@Override
	public void removeTableModelListener(TableModelListener l) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
	}
	@Override
	public void setValueAt(Object aValue, int rowIndex, int columnIndex) {
		
		if(columnIndex == 0){
			if(aValue == (Object)true){
				aValue = false;
			}else{
				aValue = true;
			}
		}
	}

}
```

TopicRow


```
package de.peerstream.gui;

import javax.swing.ImageIcon;

public class TopicRow {
	
	private Boolean checkbox;
	private String label;
	private ImageIcon icon;
	
	public TopicRow(Boolean checkbox, String label, ImageIcon icon ){
		this.checkbox = checkbox;
		this.label = label;
		this.icon = icon;
		
		
	}
	
	public Boolean getCheckBox(){
		return checkbox;
	}
	
	public String getLabel(){
		return label;
	}
	
	public ImageIcon getIcon(){
		return icon;
	}
	
}
```

und MyCellEditor


```
package de.peerstream.gui;

import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Component;

import javax.swing.AbstractCellEditor;
import javax.swing.JCheckBox;
import javax.swing.JTable;
import javax.swing.table.TableCellEditor;

/**
 * This class is used to vbe able to check and uncheck the checkboxes in the
 * first column
 * 
 * @author Tobias
 * 
 */
public class MyCellEditor extends AbstractCellEditor implements TableCellEditor {

	/**
	 * 
	 */
	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
	
	final JCheckBox check = new JCheckBox();

	@Override
	public Object getCellEditorValue() {
		return check.isSelected();
	}

	@Override
	public Component getTableCellEditorComponent(JTable table, Object value,
			boolean isSelected, int row, int column) {

		if (isSelected && column == 0) {
			check.setSelected(false);

		} else if (!isSelected && column == 0) {
			check.setSelected(true);
		}

		check.setBackground(new Color(51, 51, 51));

		return check;
	}

}
```


Danke im Voraus


----------



## bERt0r (4. Nov 2011)

Deine setValueAt Funktion stimmt nicht, da machst du ja gar nix ausser den Parameter zu verändern. Vielleicht ist das schon das ganze Problem.

```
public void setValueAt(Object aValue, int rowIndex, int columnIndex) {
        
        if(columnIndex == 0){
            if(aValue == (Object)true){
                aValue = false;
            }else{
                aValue = true;
            }
        }
    }
```

edit: dein Refresh Funktion ist ein bisschen unsinnig. Wenn du die daten in deinem Table ändern/neu laden willst Tausche einfach das Model aus.


----------



## darkmoon221 (5. Nov 2011)

bERt0r hat gesagt.:


> Deine setValueAt Funktion stimmt nicht, da machst du ja gar nix ausser den Parameter zu verändern. Vielleicht ist das schon das ganze Problem.
> 
> ```
> public void setValueAt(Object aValue, int rowIndex, int columnIndex) {
> ...




Die setValueAt ist sozusagen nur so gehalten um die Funktionalität der checkbox zu teste.

Wie ich oben geschrieben habe lassen sich die Häckchen nicht mehr anklicken oder entfernen nach eine Refresh. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass dies wieder funktioniert, sobald ich in ne Ecke klicke um das Fenster zu vergrößern.

Muss ich eventuell ein repaint() setzen?


----------



## bERt0r (5. Nov 2011)

Ja, wenn du einen Component entfernst und dann einen anderen addest musst du natürlich repainten.
Aber wie gesagt, du würdest viel Performance gewinnen wenn du einfach das Model austauschst.


----------



## darkmoon221 (6. Nov 2011)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, funktioniert nun alles wie ich mir das gewünscht habe 

Musste das ganze Frame neu zeichnen, hab vorher immer nur das Panel repainten lassen, da lag der Fehler.


----------

